# Grizzly G0452 6" Jointer



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

cool. if im looking into a 6 in jointer ill check this one out.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

John … now that you have had your Grizzly for a while, any second thoughts or advice?

I just sold my little PerformaX benchtop jointer, and the Grizzly G0452 looks like it might be just the ticket!


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

Dane it works great. The only problem, if you can call it a problem, is that I think the blades could be made of better steel as they dull sooner than I expected. But Grizzly is offering some blades with new technology and they say better steel so that's what I'll get the next time.
Blade link: http://www.grizzly.com/products/6-Best-Jointer-Blades-Set-of-3/T10142


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

John … Thanks for the quick reply. I just ordered one along with a spare set of the Japanese blades.

Thanks!


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

COOL!!!!!!


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Grizzly has the Japanese jointer knives on back-order, which is a good thing. The T10142 Jointer Blades won't fit the G0452. These blades are 6"x1"x1/8", while the G0452 takes 1"x5/8"x1/8" knives.

I found a deal on Freud C350 knives that will fit the G0452 ($21.11 for a set of 3 on Amazon).

The stock knives that came with my machine turned up with a couple of nicks which left ridges in the 2×6 sprice strock I used to test the machine. I suspect (and Grizzly's customer support seems to agree) there were a couple of small burrs on the underside of the infeed table as the ridges didn't show up until I took a real shallow cut. I stuck some PSA sandpaper to a wide putty knife and de-burred the underside of the infeed table, then off-set one of the knives a skosh which took care of the ridges left by the nicks. Grizzly customer service has shipped a replacement set of knives at no charge.

I'm not crazy about the little cutterhead jig provided with the tool, so I ordered one of their Jointer Pal jigs.

A side note: I can't say enough good about Grizzly's customer service. They are responsive, followup throughly, and seem to be solution-oriented. That's all good for their customers.


----------



## Dtronc (Nov 1, 2018)

Bringing this back from the dead!! I am seriously considering the grizzly as my first real jointer, how do you like it after 10 years haha??? About to pull the trigger!


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> ... how do you like it after 10 years haha??? About to pull the trigger!


Just ran a bunch of stock through it a couple of days ago … still does everything I need it to do, and have never had a problem since I de-burred the underside of the infeed table.


----------



## Dtronc (Nov 1, 2018)

Just ran a bunch of stock through it a couple of days ago … still does everything I need it to do, and have never had a problem since I de-burred the underside of the infeed table.

oh thats so good to here! I think I'm going for it, thanks so much for responding!


----------

